
Facebook Works with Google to Let Mobile Users Get Push Notifications via Chrome - github-cat
http://techcrunch.com/2015/09/14/facechrome/#.ll8vkv:tgsK
======
Piskvorrr
"A big reason developers hate mobile websites is that they lack the push
notifications which help re-engage people with native apps."

In other words: "A big reason users like mobile websites is that they lack the
push notifications which keep annoying people with native apps."

